

Samsung's anti-iPhone 5 ads - ricardobeat
http://www.businessinsider.com/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-anti-iphone-5-ad-2012-9

======
ricardobeat
First, what the headline tells me is that Samsung thinks both phones are
nothing out of the ordinary. Which is shooting your own foot.

Second, that feature list is ridiculous. The Galaxy side is visibly littered
with marketing buzzwords. You could add some to the iPhone too: shake to
shuffle, airplay, BLE, photostream, blah blah.

In fact, everything is so off that it makes me question the authenticity of
this ad, or the common sense of their agency...

